# mplayer

## sslaughter

Czesc!

Niedawno kupilem sobie thinkpada r61 i oczywiscie zainstalowalem na nim Gentoo ( thinkpad jak nie trudno sie domyslic tez byl swiadomym wyborem ;p ). I pojawil sie problrm ten co zwykle z mplayerem i ktory poruszany byl na wilu forach internetowych. Niestety jednak zaden ze znalezionych przeze mnie sposobow nie zadzialal. Chodzi o polskie ogonki w mplayerze. 

Podaje wypis flag z jakimi kompilowalem mplayera :

```
equery u mplayer

[ Searching for packages matching mplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1 ]

 U I

 - + 3dnow               : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 - + 3dnowext            : Enable 3dnowext cpu instructions

 + + X                   : Adds support for X11

 - + a52                 : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 - + aac                 : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - + aalib               : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa                : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec             : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - + amrnb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Narrow Band)

 - - amrwb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Wide Band)

 - - arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - + bidi                : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - + bl                  : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - + cddb                : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - + cdio                : Use libcdio for CD support (instead of cdparanoia)

 - - cdparanoia          : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - cpudetection        : Enables runtime cpudetection

 - - custom-cflags       : Enables custom cflags (not supported)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - dga                 : Adds DGA (Direct Graphic Access) support for X

 - - directfb            : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - dts                 : Enables DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder support

 - - dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - + enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 - + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 - + esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - - fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - + ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 - + gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 + + kernel_linux        : <unknown>

 - - ladspa              : Enables the ability to support ladspa plugins

 - - libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd              : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building

 - + lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 - + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - + md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 - + mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - - mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - + mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 - + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - + musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - nemesi              : Enable Nemesi Streaming Media support

 - + openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - + oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 - - pulseaudio          : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 - + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - + radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - + rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 - + real                : Adds real video support

 - + rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 - + samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - + sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec (used for speech)

 - + srt                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 - + sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 - + sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - + ssse3               : faster floating point optimization for SSSE3 capable chips (Intel Core 2 and later chips)

 - - svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - teletext            : Support for TV teletext interface

 - + tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 - + theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - tivo                : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 - + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 - + v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 - + v4l2                : Enable video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vesa    : <unknown>

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 - + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 - - x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 - - xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 - - xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

```

tak to wyglada .. wiem, ze trzeba miec czcionkę ktora dziala.. mam jedna 29 megowa, ktora dzialala mi na amd64 mialem wtedy taki skrypt :

```
!/bin/bash

mplayer-bin -subcp cp1250 -font /home/mw/subfont.ttf -subfont-encoding unicode -subfont-text-scale 3 -softvol "$@"
```

i wszytsko ladnie dzialalo, ale to bylo na binie. A na x86 ja nie widze prekompilowanego pakietu. Mam tylko dla amd64 nie wiem dlaczego.

Ale odchodzac od tego watku, czy ktos moze mi napisac dokladnie krok po kroku co mam zrobic, zeby mi to ustrojstwo zaczelo dzialac? bo juz nie wiem sam co mam zrobic. Tylko jak mozecie to zamiescie gdzies jakies fonty ktore dzialaja .. bardzo Was o to prosze. 

Jedyny sukces jaki mi sie udalo dzis osiagnac to uruchomienie tego samoego na xinie, ale to raczej nie jest powod do  dumy bo to jest proste  :Smile: 

Dziekuje z gory za pomoc

----------

## SlashBeast

zainstaluj corefonts, potem tylko -subcp cp1250 i powinno działać. Ja nigdy nie miałem problemów.

----------

## sslaughter

czesc !

dzieki za szybka odpowiedz. No  coz juz tak zrobilem .. zainstalowalem corefonts ale na nic to.. a co jest dziwne to fakt, ze odtwarze niektore polskie literki a inne juz nie .. np jest "ł" i "ó" ale juz "ą" nie ma .. takich przypadków jest oczywiscie wiecej

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie bez żadnej konfiguracji mplayer działa.

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki darker_than_black % mplayer \[syndicate\]_darker_than_black_-_11_\[ca00c6bd\].mkv -subcp cp1250
```

 i mam normalnie polskie znaki.

Może masz napisy nie w cp1250 a w iso88592 np. ? Ja często widze .ass które nie zawsze są unicode, czasem cp1250, czasem iso8859-2...

----------

## sslaughter

kurde .. dalej to samo .. a  mozesz sprawidzic z jakimi flagami kompilowales mplayera i czy moglbys w jakis sposob zmiescic gdzies czcinke z ktorej korzystasz?

 z gory dzieki

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % qlist -Iv |grep media-fonts

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4

media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0

media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11

media-fonts/terminus-font-4.20

```

Natomiast flagi mplayera:

 *Quote:*   

> X a52 aac alsa dvd encode fbcon gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime real sdl srt sse sse2 ssse3 theora truetype unicode vorbis x264 xv xvid

 

Nie widze potrzeby zmieniania fonta, skoro sam dobiera dobry font, na oko to chyba Arial.

----------

## sslaughter

no pięknie. Nie mogę skompilowac xvida :

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/xvidcore-1.1.0.tar.bz2'

--18:20:30--  http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/xvidcore-1.1.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xvidcore-1.1.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl... 62.93.32.21

Connecting to gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl|62.93.32.21|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 612,101 (598K) [application/x-tar]

100%[==========================================================================================================>] 612,101      870.15K/s

18:20:31 (868.86 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/xvidcore-1.1.0.tar.bz2' saved [612101/612101]

 * xvid-1.1.2-noexec-stack.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking xvidcore-1.1.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking xvid-1.1.2-noexec-stack.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xvidcore-1.1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/work

>>> Unpacking xvid-1.1.2-noexec-stack.patch.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/work

 * Applying xvid-1.1.0_beta2-altivec.patch ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying xvid-1.1.2-noexec-stack.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying xvid-1.1.0-3dnow-2.patch ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/work/xvidcore-1.1.0/build/generic' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/work/xvidcore-1.1.0/build/generic ...

 * econf: updating xvidcore-1.1.0/build/generic/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xvidcore-1.1.0/build/generic/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i486-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-altivec --build=i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether to use default CFLAGS... no

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for whether to use assembly code... yes

checking for architecture type... ia32

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for int *... yes

checking size of int *... 4

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for build extensions... .so .a .o

checking for platform specific LDFLAGS/CFLAGS... ok

checking for yasm... yes

checking for asm object format... elf

checking if altivec support has to be activated... no

checking stdio.h usability... yes

checking stdio.h presence... yes

checking for stdio.h... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking assert.h usability... yes

checking assert.h presence... yes

checking for assert.h... yes

checking math.h usability... yes

checking math.h presence... yes

checking for math.h... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating platform.inc

  D: =build

  C: ./decoder.c

  C: ./encoder.c

  C: ./xvid.c

  C: bitstream/bitstream.c

  C: bitstream/cbp.c

  C: bitstream/mbcoding.c

  C: dct/fdct.c

  C: dct/idct.c

  C: dct/simple_idct.c

  C: image/colorspace.c

  C: image/image.c

  C: image/interpolate8x8.c

  C: image/font.c

  C: image/postprocessing.c

  C: image/qpel.c

  C: image/reduced.c

  C: motion/estimation_bvop.c

  C: motion/estimation_common.c

  C: motion/estimation_gmc.c

  C: motion/estimation_pvop.c

  C: motion/estimation_rd_based.c

  C: motion/estimation_rd_based_bvop.c

  C: motion/gmc.c

  C: motion/motion_comp.c

  C: motion/vop_type_decision.c

  C: motion/sad.c

  C: prediction/mbprediction.c

  C: plugins/plugin_single.c

  C: plugins/plugin_2pass1.c

  C: plugins/plugin_2pass2.c

  C: plugins/plugin_lumimasking.c

  C: plugins/plugin_dump.c

  C: plugins/plugin_psnr.c

  C: quant/quant_h263.c

  C: quant/quant_matrix.c

  C: quant/quant_mpeg.c

  C: utils/emms.c

  C: utils/mbtransquant.c

  C: utils/mem_align.c

  C: utils/mem_transfer.c

  C: utils/timer.c

  A: bitstream/x86_asm/cbp_3dne.asm

*** glibc detected *** yasm: free(): invalid pointer: 0x4015e150 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x4009bda0]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x89)[0x4009d419]

yasm[0x8073a65]

yasm[0x8073c49]

yasm[0x8073267]

yasm[0x804a292]

yasm[0x804ac9c]

yasm[0x804b2c7]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd8)[0x4004d838]

yasm[0x8049131]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-080c3000 r-xp 00000000 08:08 268140     /usr/bin/yasm

080c3000-080c5000 rw-p 0007a000 08:08 268140     /usr/bin/yasm

080c5000-08188000 rw-p 080c5000 00:00 0          [heap]

40000000-4001a000 r-xp 00000000 08:08 5901       /lib/ld-2.5.so

4001a000-4001b000 r--p 00019000 08:08 5901       /lib/ld-2.5.so

4001b000-4001c000 rw-p 0001a000 08:08 5901       /lib/ld-2.5.so

4001c000-4001d000 rw-p 4001c000 00:00 0

4001d000-40024000 r-xp 00000000 08:08 230832     /usr/lib/libsandbox.so.0.0.0

40024000-40025000 rw-p 00006000 08:08 230832     /usr/lib/libsandbox.so.0.0.0

40025000-40028000 rw-p 40025000 00:00 0

40028000-40032000 r-xp 00000000 08:08 9303       /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

40032000-40033000 rw-p 00009000 08:08 9303       /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

40038000-4015b000 r-xp 00000000 08:08 5908       /lib/libc-2.5.so

4015b000-4015c000 r--p 00123000 08:08 5908       /lib/libc-2.5.so

4015c000-4015e000 rw-p 00124000 08:08 5908       /lib/libc-2.5.so

4015e000-40161000 rw-p 4015e000 00:00 0

40161000-40163000 r-xp 00000000 08:08 5911       /lib/libdl-2.5.so

40163000-40165000 rw-p 00001000 08:08 5911       /lib/libdl-2.5.so

40165000-40166000 rw-p 40165000 00:00 0

40200000-40221000 rw-p 40200000 00:00 0

40221000-40300000 ---p 40221000 00:00 0

bfb44000-bfb5b000 rw-p bffe9000 00:00 0          [stack]

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

make: *** [bitstream/x86_asm/cbp_3dne.o] Aborted

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2497:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2497:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xvid-1.1.0-r3/temp/environment'.

```

jakies pomysly dlaczego to sie pojawia?

----------

## Arfrever

 *sslaughter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *** glibc detected *** yasm: free(): invalid pointer: 0x4015e150 ***
> ```
> ...

 

Może przeinstaluj "dev-lang/yasm".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## sslaughter

pomóc pomogło - dzięki, ale nie pomogło polskim czcionkom ;p mozecie gdzies zamiescic czcionke z ktorej krozystacie i powiedizec gdzie ja mam przegrac?

----------

## mistix

Może dodaj flagę truetype do make.conf i emerge -uDN world ?

----------

## mateo

Witam

Od kilku dobrych tygodni walczyłem z tym problemem, naszczescie znalazlem rozwiazanie. Moze ci sie przyda moj ~/.mplayer/config:

```
subcp=enca:pl:latin2

font = "/home/mateo/.mplayer/font/font-arial-18-cp1250/font.desc"
```

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## sslaughter

dzieki za odowiedzi!

Wiec tak, poki co dalej mi smieci wypisuje, ale zainstalowalem sobie smplayera, ktory jest graficzna nakladka na mplayera i tam slicznie mozna sobie sokonfigurowac czcionki i takie tam ...  :Smile: 

dodatkowo przy uruchamianiu smplayer na konsoli wypisuje to co robi i pokauzje jak on uruchamia mplayera, mysle, ze tam trzeba pogrzebac, zeby ten problem  rozwiazac i ja to zrobie, ale jako, ze poki co nie mam czasu, to zrobie to pozniej i jak sie uda to oczywiscie napisze jak i co  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

----------

## sslaughter

ok to zapodaje rozwiązanie, mając nadzieje, że jeszcze komuś się przyda  :Smile: 

kompilacja mplayera z flagami:

```

# equery u mplayer

[ Searching for packages matching mplayer... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1 ]

 U I

 - - 3dnow               : Adds support for 3dnow multimedia processor instructions

 - - 3dnowext            : Enable 3dnowext cpu instructions

 + + X                   : Adds support for X11

 - + a52                 : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 - + aac                 : Enables support for MPEG-4 AAC Audio

 - - aalib               : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + alsa                : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - altivec             : Adds support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

 - - amrnb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Narrow Band)

 - - amrwb               : Enables Adaptive Multi-Rate Audio support (Wide Band)

 - - arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - bidi                : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - bl                  : Enables Blinkenlights support in mplayer

 - - cddb                : Access cddb servers to retrieve and submit information about compact disks

 - - cdio                : Use libcdio for CD support (instead of cdparanoia)

 - - cdparanoia          : Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 - - cpudetection        : Enables runtime cpudetection

 - - custom-cflags       : Enables custom cflags (not supported)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - dga                 : Adds DGA (Direct Graphic Access) support for X

 - - directfb            : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - dts                 : Enables DTS Coherent Acoustics decoder support

 - - dv                  : Enables support for a codec used by many camcorders

 - - dvb                 : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd                 : Adds support for DVDs

 - - enca                : Enables support for charset discovery and conversion

 - + encode              : Adds support for encoding of audio or video files

 - - esd                 : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 - + fbcon               : Adds framebuffer support for the console, via the kernel

 - - ftp                 : Adds FTP (File Transfer Protocol) support

 - - ggi                 : Adds support for media-libs/libggi (non-X video api/drivers)

 + + gif                 : Adds GIF image support

 - + gtk                 : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + iconv               : Enable support for the iconv character set conversion library

 - - ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - jack                : Adds support for the JACK Audio Connection Kit

 - - joystick            : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 + + jpeg                : Adds JPEG image support

 + + kernel_linux        : <unknown>

 - - ladspa              : Enables the ability to support ladspa plugins

 - - libcaca             : Add support for colored ASCII-art graphics

 - - lirc                : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - live                : Enables live.com streaming media support

 - - livecd              : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during livecd building

 - - lzo                 : Enables support for lzo compression

 - + mad                 : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 - - md5sum              : Enables md5sum video output

 - + mmx                 : Adds support for optimizations for Pentium MMX and Athlon class processors

 - + mmxext              : Enables mmx2 support

 - - mp2                 : Enables support for twolame, an MP2 audio library

 - + mp3                 : Add support for reading mp3 files

 - - musepack            : Enable support for the musepack audio codec

 - - nas                 : Adds support for network audio sound

 - - nemesi              : Enable Nemesi Streaming Media support

 - - openal              : Adds support for the Open Audio Library

 + + opengl              : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - oss                 : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - + png                 : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - pnm                 : Add PNM video output option, to create PPM/PGM/PGMYUV images

 - - pulseaudio          : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 - + quicktime           : Adds support for OpenQuickTime

 - - radio               : Enable V4L2 radio interface and support

 - - rar                 : Enable Unique RAR File Library

 - + real                : Adds real video support

 - - rtc                 : Enables usage of the linux real time clock.  The alternative is software emulation of rtc

 - - samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - + sdl                 : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - speex               : Adds support for the speex audio codec (used for speech)

 - + srt                 : Internal SRT/SSA/ASS (SubRip / SubStation Alpha) subtitle support

 - + sse                 : fast floating point optimization for PentiumIII+ class chips

 - + sse2                : faster floating point optimization for SSE2 capable chips

 - + ssse3               : faster floating point optimization for SSSE3 capable chips (Intel Core 2 and later chips)

 - - svga                : Adds support for SVGAlib (graphics library)

 - - teletext            : Support for TV teletext interface

 - - tga                 : Enables Targa video output

 - + theora              : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 - - tivo                : Enables TiVo vstream client support

 - + truetype            : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + unicode             : Adds support for Unicode

 - - v4l                 : Enables video4linux support

 - - v4l2                : Enable video4linux2 support

 - - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vesa    : <unknown>

 - - vidix               : Support for vidix video output

 - + vorbis              : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 - - win32codecs         : use win32codecs package for dll avi decoding support (wmv and what not)

 - + x264                : Enable h264 encoding using x264

 - - xanim               : Enables support for xanim based codecs

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 - + xv                  : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

 - + xvid                : Adds support for xvid.org's open-source mpeg-4 codec

 - - xvmc                : Enables X-Video Motion Compensation support

 - - zoran               : Enables ZR360[56]7/ZR36060 video output

```

wywołanie mplayera :

```

mplayer -fontconfig -font URW\ Palladio\ L -subfont-autoscale 1 -subfont-text-scale 5 -subcp CP1250 /home/mw/Downloads/ad/ADream\ CD1.avi
```

config w .mplayer mam pusty

proponuje zrobic z tego skrypt i wrzucić go do np. /usr/bin

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

## Zuljin

Kiedys tez spedzilem caly wieczor probujac poustawiac ogonki w mplayerze. Z reguly poradniki w necie byly nie pelne albo do jakiejs starszej wersji.

Ogolnie rzecz biorac aby konfig dzialal dobrze trzeba miec corefonty zainstalowane oraz mplayera skompilowanego z flaga enca. A oto in on:

```

fontconfig = 1

font = "Arial"

subfont = "Arial"

subcp = enca:pl:cp1250

subfont-autoscale = 0

subfont-text-scale = 24

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakieś protezy stosujecie, mi mplayer nigdy nie ośmielił się nie działać źle. Tylko raz na PLD Ac, ale teraz gdy smplayer mamy w portage, mozna go używać, w nim wybrać font (ja nie wybrałem i używa chyba Ariala albo Sane) i subcp na cp1250, działa ładnie. Flagi jakie mam od zawsze włączone w mplayerze to: "X a52 aac alsa dvd encode fbcon gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime real sdl srt sse sse2 ssse3 theora truetype unicode vorbis x264 xv xvid".

----------

## Zwierzak

Mnie to też dziwi, mi napisy zawsze chodzą.

----------

## Pryka

i mi chodzą bez problemu kiedyś za czasu windowsa wziąłem sobie z niego tylko czcionkę którą bardzo lubię i wszystko śmiga

----------

## arek.k

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jakieś protezy stosujecie, mi mplayer nigdy nie ośmielił się nie działać źle.

  To znaczy, że mplayer zawsze działał ci źle?  :Wink: .

Przepraszam za OT, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać (wybacz @SlashBeast  :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie przepraszaj, moja wina, że się wysłowić nie potrafię.  :Smile: 

----------

## MrX_MrY

nie raz bywa tak że napisy są dziwnie zapisane dziś miałem taki problem musiałem je całe zmienic na unicode i śmiga aż miło

----------

